# Yanmar rs 1400 tiller



## bear1butt1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what i need to hook a yanmar rs 1400 tiller to my terraplane 38 tractor? Do i have to have the soecial tip link or just extend my toplink out? And do i need to cut my driveline down? Thanks forthe info.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bear1butt1,

It is common practice to simply adjust/extend your top link in or out to fit a given implement. So, in your case, just extend it out.

If your PTO shaft is too long to fit your tractor, you will have to cut it. Cut an equal amount off each end (inner & outer sections) of the shaft. You will want it to have freedom to stroke in/out as you raise and lower the lift. And you will want the freedom to connect/disconnect the PTO shaft with the lift arms attached to the tiller.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There are a number of tutorials available on the internet that provide instructions regarding how to cut your PTO shaft. Here is one example:

*How to Measure and Cut a Tractor PTO Shaft - YouTube*
▶ 9:36





Similar
Feb 16, 2010 - Uploaded by EverythingAttachment
Ted from Everything Attachments shows you how to be sure you don't damage your _*PTO*_ or Implement gear ...


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

if it was me, I would pickup another PTO shaft and modify that one.....this way I still have my original should the plan ever change


----------

